# Funny BBQ video



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a funny U-tube BBQ video, I liked it and i figured others would as well






Enjoy!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol!

*sigh* Yup, definitely a guy thing


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

....................


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

those sausages look disgusting......(the huge brown coils)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, this video was great.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

I laughed out loud many times.


----------

